# 라자만



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

One of my friends posted on Facebook a picture of a bundle of grapes on sale at a Japanese department store. Fruits at Japanese department stores can be very expensive. He wrote:

하하하 미쳤다 ㅋㅋ
아무리 백화점이라자만 
청포도 한송이에 지금 환율로 한 8만원 하겠다 하하하하

What is this 라자만? Is it commonly used in spoken Korean? It doesn't seem to be a typo and upon Google searching seems to occur often with 아무리... Is it short for something, e.g. 이라고 하자고만하다??

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Kross

It is not hard to hear someone use that in a real-life conversation. The pattern ~라지만 can be used when you want to say that something goes well beyond your understanding. So in the second sentence of your example, your friend wanted to say that he/she already knew that everything in a department store is more expensive than at normal places but this time this place the price of a bundle of grapes is much overcharged like a rip-off. The longer expression can be 아무리 ~ 이라고 하지만. 

For example, 아무리 포도를 백화점에서 판매한다고 하지만, 가격이 터무니 없이 비싸네.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## yonh

라자만 is a typo of 라지만.


----------

